# Mandatory/standard job benefits/package in Dubai



## pinayblues (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi guys!

I'm already in Dubai under husband visa. I'm planning to look for a job soon. What are the additional benefits that I should expect or negotiate with should I get accepted on top of the basic salary? eg.medical insurance, number of leave days, etc. Should I expect the company to change my visa to a working visa?

Hope you can help me!


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

pinayblues said:


> I'm planning to look for a job soon. What are the additional benefits that I should expect or negotiate with should I get accepted on top of the basic salary? eg.medical insurance, number of leave days, etc. Should I expect the company to change my visa to a working visa?
> 
> Hope you can help me!


The answer to your question is going to depend on the type of job. Are you looking for work as a maid/housecleaner, secretary, orthopaedic surgeon, Director of Finance, what?? :confused2:

The lack of replies is probably due to no one having any idea what level of job you're qualified for. Post that and people will be able to offer some help.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

pinayblues said:


> number of leave days


according to the Labour law (Dubai Labor / Dubai Labour - Dubai Work and Living Information Source - Labor Law - Ch04 Work Hours
"Article 75

A worker shall, for each year of service, be entitled to an annual leave of not less than:

1. Two days a month, where the worker’s period of service is more than six months but less than one year.
2. 30 days a year, where the worker’s period of service is more than one year.

Where a worker's service is terminated, he shall be entitled to annual leave in respect of fractions of the last year."



pinayblues said:


> Should I expect the company to change my visa to a working visa?


no

all the rest as already said depends on the type of a job


----------

